# Kine Exacta coming soon!



## Mitica100 (Jan 26, 2011)

Found a nice Kine Exacta (yes, the "c" spelling is correct) from before WWII. It's the Kine Exacta I, version 3 type 2, which is the rarer one, with three vacublitz synch flashes.

A picture of it, except that this picture is of type 1, with only 2 synch flashes:







Lens is a Primotar (Meyer Goerlitz), not the greatest but acceptable.


----------

